
Graphene Is Grown with the Same Band Gap as Silicon - peter_d_sherman
https://spectrum.ieee.org/nanoclast/semiconductors/materials/grapehene-is-grown-with-the-same-band-gap-as-silicon
======
sevensor
They don't mention whether the bandgap is direct or indirect? If the former,
graphene could be used for IR LEDs / lasers as well.

------
Endama
Since Graphene has been heralded as the next wonder-material, can someone tell
me in lay-mans terms how far off we are from seeing a graphene revolution in
the personal electronics space when this tech becomes commercial?

~~~
ashleyn
Quite a while even with mass-production figured out. Graphene is a horrendous
carcinogen and environmental hazard.

~~~
haZard_OS
There are many scenarios in which GFNs can be toxic, yes. I wouldn't make any
blanket statements about them however.

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4803243/#!po=0....](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4803243/#!po=0.362319)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5088662/#!po=5....](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5088662/#!po=5.53097)

------
mkj
I always thought the Farnell -> Element14 rebranding was a bit shortsighted!

------
k__
Why is graphene better than silicon?

~~~
nine_k
Apparently, (much) smaller transistors can be made out of it, for better power
efficiency and speed.

~~~
sp332
The article mentions using "standard lithographic techniques". Wouldn't it run
into the same issues with extreme ultraviolet patterning that silicon fabs now
face?

~~~
nine_k
I don't know about lithography. Apparently suggested technologies for graphene
are rather different.

[https://www.technologyreview.com/s/409449/graphene-
transisto...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/409449/graphene-transistors/)
— uses narrow (< 10nm) bands of graphene produced by ultrasound.

[https://phys.org/news/2016-05-graphene-based-transistor-
cloc...](https://phys.org/news/2016-05-graphene-based-transistor-clock-
processors.html) — uses some tech I did not understand to put two sheets of
graphene very close by and control the tunneling.

Both mention 2-3 orders of magnitude speedup, compared to silicon.

